# Professional and affordable copyediting from Edit for Indies!



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi,

I offer a professional copyediting service called Edit for Indies. I've been doing this since 2012 (I started publishing on Kindle myself in 2011, so I know the territory pretty well!). I've worked with some great authors, and I try to keep my rates as affordable as possible.

Please check out my site at http://editforindies.com to get a sense of what I do, whom I've worked with, and what my rates are.

Genres I work with a lot are contemporary romance, paranormal, and sci-fi. I welcome shorts and erotica, too. Nonfiction and children's books are also welcome. 

My background: http://editforindies.com/about/

http://editforindies.com/testimonials

http://editforindies.com/pricing

Thanks for reading!

Gabriella West


----------



## Melinda3 (Jun 12, 2014)

For any author out there looking for a copyeditor or proofreader, I highly recommend Gabriella. I have had the pleasure of working with her on two of my books, Time to Dance & Tangled in Blood. I handed her my rough creative versions, and she sent me back highly polished novels! Gabriella is professional, meticulous, personable, and offers a fast turnaround. I was intimidated to send my first book to an editor, but Gabriella made it easy and a great experience.  PS. She also writes amazing book descriptions!

Melinda Killen


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much, Melinda 

I offer well-crafted book descriptions to my clients for an additional $30.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay, my ad got posted today in the Yellow Pages under Edit for Indies. I don't see the welcome message yet, so I hope it's OK to make one back-to-back post!

I'd like to extend an offer to Writers' Cafe folks... if you find another editor/proofreader to work with who advertises here at a lower cost, and they are too busy to take your MS, I will meet their rates. I have availability for at least another two jobs this month, I'm guessing. 

Let me know. You can find my contact info in the Yellow Pages or PM me or post here below.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Are there any genres that you won't work on? For example, I know this brilliant and affordable copyeditor but she refused to work on any gay romance books.


----------



## Rae Scott Studio (Jan 26, 2014)

this is BRILL!!! I have been worried about finding a editor that I could afford..MARKING!!!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, Rae!

Jamie, I would love to work on gay (or lesbian or bi) romance. I'm LGBT-identified myself and wish that I had more gay clients. Absolutely welcome!

I would draw the line at pseudo-incest books, since you asked if there were any genres I won't work on. I've also worked on some pretty violent horror/action material. It's not my favorite to read, but I've kept an open mind about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah ha! Caughtcha!


here it is!

Gabriella--

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you, Betsy. It IS Mercury Retrograde, you know  I bookmarked the thread.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm posting again to say that I have availability in July to take on more editing work... 

Also, please let me know here if you've contacted me through editforindies.com and I haven't answered. It's possible some emails are falling through the cracks. 

Thanks!


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Whenever my regular copy editor is busy, you'll definitely be one of my new ones. She's hinted that I've given her so much work lately that she needs a break so don't be surprised if I contact you all of the sudden.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jamie. You must be working away at full speed!


----------



## kappakeen (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all,
I wanted to put in a quick plug for Gabriella.  I recently finished a short story (my first) and was looking for an editor.  Honestly I was a little nervous.  As a new writer it can be very intimidating to put your work out there to someone and ask them to go through it for you.  There's something raw and exposed about it.  Gabriella took all that fear and uncertainty away.  She went through the story quickly and turned it into a polished, ready to publish piece of commercial fiction.  I couldn't be happier with both her professionalism and turnaround time.  Thanks Gabriella!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you! Much obliged.

I'm fully booked for July now but have availability in August.

Happy Fourth, WC folks!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Just wanted to give out my info again here. Let me know if I can help with your copyediting needs in the upcoming month.

Thanks,

Gabriella

My background: http://editforindies.com/about/

http://editforindies.com/testimonials

http://editforindies.com/pricing


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Here is my latest blog post! I changed my rates to reflect that I charge .008 per word for nonfiction (self-help books and the like).

http://editforindies.com/2014/08/18/summer-2014-wrap-up/

I have a few openings in September. Please feel free to contact me for a quote if you need copyediting work. 

Thanks,

Gabriella


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you do proofreading?


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Sure. I define proofreading as work that has already been looked at by an editor, that needs a second pair of eyes. Is that what you need?


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Gabriella is very good. I had her go over one of my novels (after it had been proofed by someone else.) She caught things that not only the other proofreader overlooked, but that I did, too. Am real happy with the blurb she did for me as well.    

Yes, I had a blurb that I put together myself, but hers was better. Thank you, Gabriella.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Gabriella West said:


> Sure. I define proofreading as work that has already been looked at by an editor, that needs a second pair of eyes. Is that what you need?


Yes, that's what I mean by proofreading.


----------



## Wired (Jan 10, 2014)

KJCOLT said:


> Yes, that's what I mean by proofreading.


What are your rates for pure proofreading?


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the plug, Kirk. Appreciate it.

I'm a bit late responding back because in the early hours of the morning the Bay Area got hit by the biggest earthquake in 25 years... I couldn't go back to sleep after that, either. No damage here--it was centered up in Napa. But we certainly felt it.

OK, my proofreading rate (which I should put on my site, obviously!) is .004 per word. 

Gabriella
[email protected]


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Would like to ad: Please keep in mind editors are like everyone else, in that they have a mortgage & bills & a need to put food on the table, etc. Yes, you can always find someone who will do the job for less money, but you know what? You get what you pay for. (That old cliche is stubborn that way). As a result, you end up paying a lot more anyway––because your novel will have to be copyedited once again. And if you leave your work full of typos & grammar snafus readers lose respect & aren't reluctant to voice it. It just makes a lot more sense to get it done right the first time. 
Also, the successful indies establish professional relationships & stay with those same people for years.


----------



## Sara F. Hathaway (Sep 11, 2014)

My first novel, Day After Disaster, was released June 3rd. As a first time author, I trusted the editing department at my publishing company with the task of professionally editing my novel. The book was released and everyone who has read it loves the story! The only problem was the literary critics were picking it apart because of the horrible editing job that my publishing company performed. As a serious author interested in making writing my career, I found this unacceptable! I contacted Gabriella West. I had already paid my publishing company lots of money to do this job and I did not have a lot of money to do a reedit. Gabriella was like a knight in shining armor. She gave me a great rate to reedit the novel. She preformed the job quickly and efficiently. She explained to me why the changes were being made so I can do a better job of avoiding pit falls in the future. Now that the book has been edited by this meticulous professional, I can proudly present it as a perfected work of art! Thanks so much Gabriella for your time and attention to detail!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much to you, Sara, for your generous testimonial. I was glad to help.

Note: I do have some openings in October—the rest of September is all booked up. And as Sara indicated, if clients really don't have the budget, I'm willing to negotiate a rate that works for them. I put really hard work into each job, so I feel like it's a good deal in the end


----------



## DiegoValenzuela (Oct 9, 2014)

Author here, vouching for Gabriella.

She did a phenomenal job on "The Armor of God" (http://bit.ly/1xAffxA). She caught every last detail I missed upon several re-reads, and did so without going one day beyond her promised return date. Considering how affordable her services are, I wholeheartedly recommend her.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, Diego, and congrats on your book being out! For anyone who loves sci-fi/YA books, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Need a book edited or proofread in November or December? I have openings. Please check out my rates at http://editforindies.com/pricing.

Also, I was contacted by a writer who'd seen my posts on Kboards and requested a critique of her lengthy historical novel, which had been published in the early part of the year but wasn't selling as well as she would have liked. I read the mobi file and did in an in-depth report for her with regards to plot, character, pacing, and so on. I charged $250. She told me that the critique and feedback was very helpful and gave her some pointers for her upcoming revision. So that is another service I'm happy to provide for authors! 

Gabriella West
http://editforindies.com


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Just wanted to wish all my clients and writer friends on here a Happy New Year! Thanks for making my 2014 a lot better than it would have been had I not hung out my shingle on Kboards... In fact, WordPress tells me that the highest number of blog visitors came from Kboards (not surprised!).

I look forward to working with some of you in 2015...

Gabriella West
http://editforindies.com


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's a recent comment emailed to me by author Gregg Matthews:

"Hi Gabriella, thanks for your copy edit services. The copy edit
far exceeded my expectation for the short story I sent you.
They story now seems polished. I put a lot into it and it
means a lot to me so I thought the story deserved your copy
edit service. I feel good and can put this one down
now."

http://editforindies.com

Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

Author Christina Pilz wrote about the revision process of her historical novel "Fagin's Boy" and Edit for Indies' role in it here:

http://www.christinaepilz.com/fagins-boy-revised-content/

Christina said, in part:

"I'm somewhat loath to share her with the world as I want to keep her to myself. But I'm an indie writer who likes to pay it forward, so here you go. Her prices are reasonable, her turn-around time is excellent, and her attention to detail is top-notch."

I'm blushing! Thanks, Christina.

Authors: I still have some openings for editing or proofreading in late January/early February. Please check out my rates/services and drop me a line.

Gabriella West
http://editforindies.com


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi!

It's my weekly notice that I am still available for copyediting or proofreading projects later this month. Please check out my site at http://www.editforindies.com and drop me a line using the contact form there if you're interested. I take all genres and any length 

Gabriella West


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I used Gabriella to edit my book, The Second Super, and she did a FANTASTIC job! She got me the book back all cleaned up in just a couple of days. I haven't received any complaints about my editing so far! I definitely recommend her, and will be using her services again. On June 11th, in fact!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to it, Logan!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Since it's been AGES since I posted, let me attach a link to my latest Edit for Indies blog post:

http://editforindies.com/2015/11/06/another-season-another-share/

Although I have been keeping busy for the last few months working for one main client, I always have a couple openings per month for other work, so please don't hesitate to contact me via the blog's contact form if you have copyediting needs in November and December. Thank you


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Adding my latest blog post to the thread:

http://editforindies.com/2016/03/26/happy-easter/


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Would 'line edit' be the same as developmental? I believe I am familiar with copy and proof but do not know what role 'line' plays in the editing process.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for checking in. Line editing is editing for structure, flow, and word choice. It's the step before copyediting, really.

I offer a thorough copyedit that clues the writer in when the writing is sloppy or jarring. I'll sometimes make notes in the text when the writer asks me to—for example, if a transition is confusing. But I don't see myself as primarily a line editor, if that helps.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I realize I haven't posted here for over a year! I offer copyediting and proofreading services to independent authors. A few months ago, I passed my fifth anniversary as a freelance copy editor, which is kind of cool. 

Here's my latest blog post:

https://editforindies.com/2017/05/09/time-marches-onward-announcing-new-proofreading-rates/

As the title implies, I'm now offering proofreading at .002 a word, which makes my services more competitive. I mostly work in the genres of romance, historical fiction, Sci-Fi, and mystery.

Hit me up with any questions at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumping this thread, as I have some availability in June to take on new manuscripts.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a reminder that I am offering proofreading for .002 a word. Openings available in July! My turnarounds are usually within ten days to two weeks.

Please see below for more info about me/my rates 



Gabriella West said:


> Hi,
> 
> I offer a professional copyediting service called Edit for Indies. I've been doing this since 2012 (I started publishing on KDP myself in 2011, so I know the territory pretty well!). I've worked with some great authors, and I try to keep my rates as affordable as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good Fourth!

I finally updated my ad in the Yellow Pages: http://www.kboards.com/yp/?seq=71. I have proofreading and copyediting slots available for July and August. Proofreading is only .002 per word, which comes to $100 for a 50,000-word manuscript.

Happy to do free sample edits of 1,000 words or less.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy September, everybody.

I'm still offering my proofreading special of .002 per word to new clients! Last-minute rush jobs are fine.

For copyediting, the rate is .007 per word, and I do have a special rate of $499 for books of 70-80K words. 

Check out www.editforindies.com for more info.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

I haven't posted for many months, but Edit for Indies is still in business, and I have a few specials available (just mention KBoards when you email me).

I lowered my proofreading rate to .003 per word, but I will drop it further to .002 for readers of this board!

I'll also extend my $499 editing special to any manuscript up to 100,000 words.

You can find testimonials on my site, and my rates and policies are listed here, as well as a Contact page:

https://editforindies.com/pricing/

I still have a few openings this month and look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks,

Gabriella West


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy almost-St. Patrick's Day!

Check out my specials in my latest blog post:

https://editforindies.com/2018/03/12/easter-specials/

NEW: I'm introducing a sliding-scale rate for editing, starting at $200!

Proofreading is still .002 a word for KBoarders.

Let me know if I can help you with anything. You can contact me through the site, or via editforindies at gmail.com.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Gabriella helped me out of a bind by turning around a basic proofread on my 70K manuscript quickly. She did a great job and picked up the majority of the errors. Without her help, I don't know what I would have done. I appreciate her kindness in helping out a stranger and her skill for catching as many faux pas as she did. I look forward to working with her in the future on other projects and would recommend her services to other authors looking for editing.

D.M. Chappell
Author of The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kind endorsement, D.M.

By the way, if anyone has any trouble getting hold of me, please drop me a line here and I should get it within a few hours.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy April, everybody!

I'm just popping in to remind folks about my spring editing specials. I have a couple openings later in the month. I'm open to rush jobs, too (3-day turnaround; I charge a little extra).

https://editforindies.com/2018/03/12/easter-specials/


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

I still have a couple of openings for editing and proofreading later in the month. Reminder that I charge only .002 a word for proofreading for Kboards folks. And I'm currently running an editing special of $499 for jobs of 70-100K words.

https://editforindies.com/pricing/

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Jessica Hvala (Apr 17, 2018)

I could not be more pleased with the exceptional editing services provided by Gabriella! The turn around time is quick, the price is more than fair, and the way she notates the corrections and suggestions gives plenty of explanation without being overwhelming. I had already gone over my novel a few times myself, along with two other people, and couldn't believe the sheer number of grammatical errors and typos she found  . I am now proud to publish my book and thankful to have found her!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica! I loved working on your paranormal thriller set in the MidWest, and was tickled to find out that "doozy" and "doozer" mean the same thing 

The last two novels I've edited, including Jessica's, have been a combination of light content editing and copyediting. I've made suggestions about pacing and flow and sections that can be cut because they don't quite work, along with correcting grammar and punctuation. If that is something that interests you, please mention it when you contact me. Going forward, I'll charge .008 per word for this service.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Wanted to remind folks about my two ongoing specials--$499 for copyediting of manuscripts up to 100,000 words and proofreading rates of .002 a word! All genres considered. Quick turnaround.

www.editforindies.com/pricing


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Scheduling now for the second half of May, and on into June!

From a recent author testimonial on my site: "Gabriella is a grammar and typo ninja with incredibly fair pricing and a speedy turnaround."

Still offering proofreading at .002 a word for Kboarders for a limited time. (I aim to get manuscripts back within a week to ten days, two weeks max for longer ones.)

Check out http://editforindies.com for the latest, including my blurb service at $45 a pop. Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thorough and time-sensitive copyediting/proofreading available here. I can take on one more project in May, and I DO offer sliding scale. If you happen to have a book already for sale that is getting poor reviews because of editing errors, I get a lot of projects like this and am happy to help!

My site and rates > http://editforindies.com/pricing

Thanks!

Gabriella West


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Back again! I have openings in July, as one client just dropped out. I can promise a quick turnaround and a reliable service.

I charge .007 per word for copy editing ($70 per 10,000 words; my fee starts at $99 for shorts).

And .003 per word for proofreading ($30 per 10K words), working with relatively clean copy.

I'm still running a limited-time special of $499 for MSS of 70-100K words.

More info: http://editforindies.com/pricing

Thanks for reading!

ETA: I'm happy to do a 1,000-word sample edit on request!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumping. See my rates below. I have openings in August and look forward to assisting with your editing needs.

Thanks.



Gabriella West said:


> Back again! I have openings in July, as one client just dropped out. I can promise a quick turnaround and a reliable service.
> 
> I charge .007 per word for copy editing ($70 per 10,000 words; my fee starts at $99 for shorts).
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumping thread. I still have an August slot open for copyediting or proofreading. Check out my rates here:

http://editforindies.com/pricing


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Queen Mab said:


> Bumping thread. I still have an August slot open for copyediting or proofreading. Check out my rates here:
> 
> http://editforindies.com/pricing


Gabriella,

Emailed you a few weeks ago, didn't hear back. Are you still doing editing work? If yes two questions... what is your Oct/Nov schedule like and second I thought you used to do indie basic proofread for .002, did your pricing go up?

DMC


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi DM,

Yes, my regular rate is actually .003 per word for proofreading. 

To be honest, I'm starting a temporary full-time job in an elections office later this week! So I will be holding off on anything new till December.

Thanks for asking,

Gabriella


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

Haven't posted in a while, but I still pop in fairly regularly. I wanted to let people know about a 30 percent off sale I'm running, for copyediting jobs only:

https://editforindies.com/2019/03/04/happy-national-grammar-day/

Thanks!

Gabriella West
www.editforindies.com


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good St. Patrick's Day. My editing sale is still ongoing: 30% off my regular copyediting rate for new clients! You can contact me through the site or send a message to editforindies at gmail dot com.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Morning! I still have openings in April, and my 30% off copyediting deal is good through April:

https://editforindies.com/2019/03/04/happy-national-grammar-day/


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Greetings! I'm having a summer sale of 10% off both editing and proofreading through the end of August. I have openings in late July.

https://editforindies.com/2019/06/11/too-darned-hot-new-10-off-deal-all-summer-starts-now/

This applies to both new clients and people who have used me in the past  All genres considered. I do free sample edits of up to a thousand words.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a reminder, folks: 10% off editing OR proofreading through August 31!

https://editforindies.com/pricing/

I offer developmental editing as well as copyediting (and a combo rate of .008 per word for both). Here is a recent testimonial from a writer whose memoir I edited:

"Thank you for doing such a kick-butt job on editing my book. I incorporated essentially all your edits, and the comments about flow make sense, too. I will make the childhood sections "Part I," the Mexico section "Part II," and maybe the Idyllwild section "Part III."

I really appreciated your commentary throughout as well. Thank you so much for such thoughtful and supportive feedback."


----------



## Karen Mead (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,
I have a book that's around 120K words, around how much would that be? I've never had a book professionally edited before, so this is all new for me


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Karen,

I sent you a PM! (The price quoted is for copyediting.)

Thanks,

Gabriella

PS. Best way to reach me is editforindies at gmail dot com.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Queen Mab said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I sent you a PM! (The price quoted is for copyediting.)
> 
> ...


What if many of us want to know the same price quote? Why not post so everyone could see?


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

My rates are displayed at http://editforindies.com. Feel free to have a look!

For books over 100,000 words, I often lower the price or give the client a deal. Don't worry, nothing nefarious is happening behind the scenes...


----------



## Karen Mead (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I've been really impressed with Gabrielle's work. As a former newspaper editor, my copy is relatively clean. When I hired Gabrielle to edit my latest book, I was mainly expecting her to catch those few typos that were invisible to me. However, she did far more than I expected. She went over my manuscript with a fine-toothed comb and got everything consistent with the Chicago Manual of Style (I had been using AP Style, leftover from my newspaper days and hadn't even noticed the discrepancy!) and found lots of other small things that it didn't even occur to me to look for. She also made some helpful suggestions regarding awkward and/or redundant words without cramping my style.

If you're looking for someone to edit your book, I doubt you can find anyone who will do a more thoughtful, thorough job. Worth every penny.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much, Karen!

I have a few openings for copyediting or proofreading in October. Also, my copyediting rate has gone down to .006 per word. Check it out at http://editforindies.com.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy 2020! I wanted to let folks know that I still offer copyediting and proofreading at reasonable rates (.006 per word for copyediting/.003 per word for proofreading). Nonfiction rates differ. Check out http://editforindies.com for all the details! I have a couple of slots open towards the end of January and going into February, too. My most popular genres these days are urban fantasy, post-apocalyptic, and romance.

Happy to do a free sample of up to 1,000 words on request.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumping


----------

